

Dear NSA, let me take care of your slides. - bendmorris
http://www.slideshare.net/EmilandDC/dear-nsa-let-me-take-care-ou

======
ColinWright
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861415)

------
vxNsr
cute. Great pitch.

